# date-created VS date-modified on Windows 7



## mkamoski (Mar 6, 2012)

All --

Please help with this question about file data created VS date modifed in Windows 7.

Suppose a file is created at time1.

How come Windows7 reports "date created" as "time1" and "date modified" as "time2" where "time2" is a time earlier than time1?

See the attached file, "WindowsDateIssue201203061503.png", for an example.

Thanks.

-- Mark Kamoski


----------



## Niclac (Jan 20, 2012)

Good question, but it does not effect the performance of the computer.
An explanation could be the DLL file could be updated via a recent Windows update and it was last modified date was inherited from the previous file that has been overwritten.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Generally speaking if the file is copied from one location to another, either by you or by the system as in a system file check, the date created will be the system time and date.
If you look at your screenshot you sent us, you will of course see that the date and time created is the same for all on the list.
In the case of a copy or move the modified date and time will be the time allocated ORIGINALLY.
If you right click any column heading on the main pane, then you will have the option to view other details, by clickng to select those.

The system basically is this
All Windows file systems record the same three values:

*Time/Date Created:* When you create a new file or directory, this value is set and does not normally change (unless you deliberately change it). If you make a new copy of a file and save it to a different location, it is treated as a new file and a new creation time stamp is set. Moving a file or simply renaming it does not create a new file, and thus does not give the file a new creation time stamp. (Note: It is possible to end up with a file that has a modification time that's earlier than its creation time when you make a new copy of a file.)

*Time/Date Modified:* This is also called the Last Written date. Whenever the contents of the file are changed, or files are added to or deleted from a directory, this time stamp changes. Renaming the file doesn't change the modification time stamp. Neither does opening the file without making any changes to it.

*Time/Date Accessed:* This is supposed to show the last time the file was accessed, but there is generally a time lag and depending on the nature of the file it may not record it unless a change is made.

This also explains it a little further, although not addressed by Microsoft as applying to Windows7 the principle is the same
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299648.

These are general rules , on 7, using Sync and trnasferring etc and on Office applications different rules apply.

SO in a nutshell, as *Niclac* said, the modified date and time is from the previous existance.

UNLESS you are aware that the WHOLE list of date and time for the 2.18pm 6 March that I remarked on before ALL being the same, is NOT attributable to your actions, then it is I think something you have just not noticed before.


----------

